# أحتاج طريقة حساب نقطة الأنيلين وفق astm d 1405



## أبوسماح (20 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وكل عام وأنتم وجميع الأمة الإسلامية بخير
أيها الإخوة الكرام مهندسى وكيميائى البترول أريد اليوم وبسرعة كيفية حساب نقطة الأنيلين للأفقاز Avgas 100LL والمعادلة التى يتم بها ذلك مع التوضيح وشرح الخطوات ضرورى جداً لأننى فى حوجة شديدة لذلك وجزاكم الله خيراً.​


----------



## أبوسماح (20 نوفمبر 2010)

من يتكرم بالإجابة منكم وهل هذا الطلب عصى عليكم ؟


----------



## هشام_525 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

nnnnnnn


----------



## أبوسماح (20 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً لك أخى هشام ولكن ممكن تحط لى مثال لأننى جربت المعادلة ولم تزبط معى
وهذه المعلومات


----------



## أبوسماح (20 نوفمبر 2010)

Density @ 15 = 0.7153 
Sulphur *******, wt% = 0.028


----------

